# Rate That Video Game Music



## sebastian1

*Rate That Video Game Music!*

So in my experience this is just about the only way to do a music thread. Otherwise you end up with the VGM thread we already have...So listen to the tune the previous person posted and rate it or tell us what you thought about the tune, and maybe even the game if you've played it. Then post a tune you love, tell us why you love it if you want, and the next person will rate it and post another tune and so on. VGM remixes, arrangements, covers and mashups are all welcome too.

I suppose you can rate the songs out of 10, out of 5, assign letter grades like A, B, C, D, and F...Idk, I guess I'll leave the scoring system up to the next person.

So let's get to it. This theme is from a game that I've never even played. I was introduced to it in my VGM thread on another forum.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

8/10 I love the violin and pace of this, but it's a bit repetitive. It did actually make me feel kind of sad, so I guess that's a good thing?

My turn! In my opinion, this is the best version of MGS's main theme. It was one of the few songs that reminded it that this was far more than just a video game. It was an experience, one which I won't forget any time soon (also the game is great, quit *****ing about Raiden, go play it now)


----------



## Lone Drifter

Oh man, that was the version I had playing on my CD for years. I love the slow build up at the start and when the Snake theme kicks in, especially when repeated at the end, its just pure awesomeness. 9 out of 10 easily, I also enjoy the acoustic version of the theme.

Here is the ending theme for Mass Effect 2. I pretty much love all the music of the Mass Effect series but its truly fantastic when the drums and wind instruments kick in at around 1:12 (correct me if I got those wrong as I'm partly deaf) 3:15 is another highlight too, very sci-fi but almost brutally war-like which the second game alludes to.


----------



## altghost

Had the right amount of melody to make the dramatic tones settle together, imo  Still havent tried Mass Effect. I'm not a fan of fps, but the story appears interesting. 
Rating: 1 point drama. 1 point melody. 1 inclusion in my misc playlist.

My favourite video games typically have beautiful artwork, and when the music fits well with the style of the art, it's so great o-o This song just reminds me of all I like about fantasy-- I dont even remember when it plays in the game; it just feels like an old world opening up to me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Oh, I may live in this thread.

^ I like that a lot, sounds mystical because of the harp and then there's the sound of waves and it has a very comfortable sound :3 6/10


----------



## Umpalumpa

There are just too many good ones


----------



## MCHB

I've never really been a rating kind of guy as I either like something or I don't! :boogie
That being said,


----------



## Double Entendre

TheSilentGamer said:


> 8/10 I love the violin and pace of this, but it's a bit repetitive. It did actually make me feel kind of sad, so I guess that's a good thing?
> 
> My turn! In my opinion, this is the best version of MGS's main theme. It was one of the few songs that reminded it that this was far more than just a video game. It was an experience, one which I won't forget any time soon (also the game is great, quit *****ing about Raiden, go play it now)


Yay another Metal Gear fan! Yeah that version is probably the best one. I do like the MGS 3 version, for memories.






Also this comes to mind.


----------



## MCHB

I remember playing this game through dial up back around grade 7 or so. I think I still have the disks somewhere!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Not bad.  7/10






Also this:


----------



## TheSilentGamer

1. I never even played this game, but this theme is SO PERFECT 12/10
It sounds so dramatic, and it's really fitting for a final boss.
2. Oh boy, I DESPISED this level when I was younger. But I did enjoy this music. It's like a combination of an igloo and a dance club - icy and groovy. But I think there are better themes in this particular game. 7/10

(I swear this will be the last MGS theme I post, but I make no promises)





This theme sets a perfect mood of panic and destruction. It just makes you go as fast as you can, one slip up and you're dead. I call it the "epic kick the turd out of the boss level music". I can still hear Fatman taunting me whenever I hear this music. Definitely one of the best boss level music in the series.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

i headbanged to that, lol. 10/10

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Marv1991

Love the build up on that 8/10. I really need to play the Arkham games.

Damn, I gotta replay C&C: Tiberian Dawn

MGS has one of the best themes, but my fav bit has to be the acoustic/orchestral part from the 3rd.

1:





2:





3:





Nostalgia overload up in here


----------



## TheSilentGamer

1. Reminds me of music you hear in movie trailers. Sounds so epic, but isn't a bit too dramatic for a login screen? Still, it's a fantastic piece. 10/10
2. MY FAVORITE SONIC THE HEDGEHOG 2 THEME 20/10
3. Really hardcore sounding. I love it, but the vocals were unnecessary 9/10

*dramatic gasp*





Yes, that's right. Even a ****ty game like Sonic '06 can have beautiful music. This literally makes me want to cry (either because it comes from a terrible game or because of its beauty take your pick). It sounds really hopeful, like everything after this will be fine. The boss looks freaking epic, also.


----------



## Marv1991

10/10 Love how upbeat it is. I haven't played a Sonic game since Sonic Adventure on the Dreamcast, so I'll have to take your word for it on it being ****ty xD

I didn't notice the vocals that much before you pointed them out so thanks for that -.- :b


----------



## TheSilentGamer

So many memories of this one, playing it with my sister. This blends despair and hope perfectly. I'm gonna say it's one of the best soundtracks in, not only that game, but in video gaming history. Great intro for a great game (the controls were a little stiff, but whatever) 10/10

"Enough expository banter! Now we fight like men! And ladies! And ladies who dress like men! For Gilgamesh...it is morphing time!"






If you remember that line, you probably heard one of the best boss battle music from Final Fantasy history. I love the fast paced build-up and after that little pause it's just pure epicness. The entire theme sounds so frantic and is very fitting for the character.


----------



## altghost

I'm not really a fan of battle music, but that would sure get one in the zone o-o agility +10, strength +13

That said. This song sticks in my mind for some reason. It's not my favourite battle theme, but I like that it's so upbeat. 
Impossible not to win!!


----------



## BillDauterive




----------



## Marv1991

Both above me get a 7/10. Never played FF or Soul Caliber so I don't have much to say I'm afraid 

@*TheSilentGamer* - IKR! Was awesome to play with my brothers. I miss local co-op games like that.

"Stay awhile and listen."


----------



## sebastian1

That was pretty trippy. A few goosebumps here and there. I'll say 7/10 Sorry I've never been a PC gamer, my PC's were always too weak for games. I probably shouldn't even be posting here since I haven't played video games regularly since like 2009...


----------



## TheSilentGamer

This is a really awesome song! Perfect for a boss fight. I haven't played Xenoblade, but all the themes are SO good. 9/10
Oh, and sebastian1 you don't need to play the game to enjoy its music 






I honestly can't explain why I like this one. I guess I just like the "Japanese" feel it gives. What an underrated game :/
Guys, go play this game. It's unique, it's fun, it's sad, it's awesome.


----------



## Lone Drifter

It's tough to choose a single best song from the *Okami *soundtrack since they're all so beautiful. Personally I like the Shinshu Plains track myself but Rising Sun is very uplifting and contains a lot of Japanese musical themes like the rest of the soundtrack. I'd give it 8 out of 10, its a really nice piece but a bit over crowded with different elements at times.

I'm going to bring the instrumental version of Lisa Miskovsky's Still Alive to the thread. Played during certain parts of *Mirror's Edge*, the track captures the rhythmic flow of free running which features heavily in the game. It's a very light sounding track too, not so many chords or instruments used, perfect for those rooftop chases and urban exploration.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

This is really nice sounding theme. Sounds very crisp and clear. Fitting for the theme of running, but I think it's a bit slower than should be. I never played the game, so I don't have much to say about it. Easily 9/10

And now it's time for something completely different.






I've never before heard music that wants to jump out of the TV and kill me. I don't know can you even classify this as "music". I never played this game, and after hearing this, I don't think I want to. This is by far, the most frighteningly demonic piece of "music" I ever heard in my life. If this is their heaven, then I honestly don't want to know how their hell﻿ sounds.


----------



## Marv1991

I'm not even sure how to rate that. I dislike it, but that's probably the sort of reaction they were after so I'll give it a 8/10. I remember playing the demo of it one time on those old demo discs that used to come with gaming magazines, but can't remember much apart from it being very dark and scury.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Never thought I would see Bastion in this thread! What a great game. I love the guitar and drums in this, but at times it sounds a bit too much? At least that's what I think. The game is, like I said, awesome. That narrator was a nice touch. Despite everything, I still love this game and this theme. 10/10






I don't know can this be considered cheating, since this version of the song wasn't in the game. It was included in the original OST, so I guess it counts? Anyway, this is one of the best boss themes in the game, even better than Fight the knight. There's just something about the lyrics I love. The original is great too, but I prefer this version.


----------



## altghost

Can definitely see that setting the tone for a crazy boss fight  Does sound better than the original.

Eep. I dont like linking 2 but >.< TOS was awesome and I These songs are light, and I like 'em. Das it.


----------



## TuxedoChief

Perfect music for taking a view in, or just wandering. I don't really know how to describe it.

I give you, the time travel national anthem:






And the best multiplayer music ever:


----------



## Marv1991

10/10! Because, nostalgia. The TimeSplitters series still remains as my favourite FPS series on console. 4 player split screen was crazy fun on it.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer

That song was soul reaching deep, so I give it a 10/10 and I don't usually like country music but this song was very pleasant.






Sorry but the link was all that I can manage to make I couldn't get up the video but at least this song is a good twerk tune 

Peblak Sewers from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2 Battle Nexus


----------



## JustThisGuy

8/10

My polyphonic jam! Ha!




Look on YouTube with people playing it on guitar, it's epic-er.


----------



## TuxedoChief

10/10, I love retro tunes, even if I've never played the game they come from.

This triples as calm, dramatic, and lonely/scary at 0:00, 1:40, and 3:08.


----------



## JustThisGuy

You're right. That build up was done well. Very atmospheric. 9/10





Here's the clip. It's hauntingly sad what happens to innocent Lisa:


----------



## moonglum

A strangely melancholic song, even though the chords are not particulary sad. I love the second part of the song, with the strange echoing sounds in the background. Love it ! 9/10

And it also reminds me that I must play the Silent Hill series someday...

To go with something a little bit more light-hearted :


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I love this one! I remember playing this game with my sister and we would always compete on this level, who can kill more pizza monsters and whatnot. Pure nostalgia right there. Really happy and fast-paced, fitting for the theme of "Sewer surfing". 10/10






You know a game is going to have awesome music if it has the word "Symphony" in its title. I couldn't pick a favorite, mainly because all of them are awesome. I settled for Lost Painting, because it comes from my favorite part of the game, the Inverted Caverns.


----------



## Arbre

10/10, Lost Painting is one of my favourite video game tracks. Both the music and the area it plays in are atmospheric.

Guess I'll post my favourite video game music.


----------



## JustThisGuy

6.5/10. It wasn't horrid, it was just way too simple. Wasn't really feelin' it. To repetitive, imo. I think that was the fault of it, I think. (Please don't hate me. Heh.)

Starting screen's theme.


----------



## moonglum

7/10

Not really my kind of video game music but it's nicely done. Only lacking a little more recognizable melody for me to really enjoy it. But it's still fine.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Nice jingle. Thought the transition took too long, but_ feels_ like adventure, for sure. 7.5/10.

FFX - "To Zanarkand."


----------



## Bluealbum

^ Haha I remember trying to learn that on piano (never did) But 7/10, it's a good tune.





This track (The whole OST actually as well as the JSR soundtrack) is a groovy source of nostalgia 4 me.


----------



## moonglum

Kinda groovy ! 8/10






I love so much the OST of the first two Streets of Rage. But this songs always makes pictures in my head, like chilling in a smoke filled room, eating a turkey I found in the garbage before going out in a neon night to kick some henchmen's butts. But maybe I'm just plain crazy


----------



## feels

^ This rules. 9/10 I'm gonna have to listen to more of that OST.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

This is really bouncy and fun to listen! It's a bit short, and the guitar could've been a bit better, but I still like it. 8/10

(Another Castlevania song, cause why not?)





One of the most iconic themes in the game. The other versions are great, I just prefer this one since it's the one I remember hearing the most. Anyone remember that last stretch of the game where you hear all of the themes from previous games? I love it.


----------



## moonglum

^ Oh, Bloody Tears, how I love that song ! Although I'm maybe a little bit too subjective given that Super Castlevania IV is one of my best experience in video games, but this theme is so awesome  And yeah, I agree, there's never enough Castlevania songs.
Hearing it makes me wanna play it again !

10/10


----------



## Pseudo Lone Wolf

I really liked the nostalgic computer game feeling of it and the uplifting melody.

8/10

This tune always gives me the chills :


----------



## TheSilentGamer

That distorted sound effect at the beginning is killing it a bit, but it's a nice theme overall. Love the piano/bell-like part in the middle. 8/10






EGYPTIAN RAVE PARTY


----------



## Znuffle

I'm sucha noob.. Have no idea how to add full youtube link directly playable in here... screw it :'(


----------



## moonglum

I've never heard this PSX version before. Nice ! 7/10


----------



## TuxedoChief

Catchy, and really just happy to listen too. 9/10.


----------



## Pseudo Lone Wolf

I like the somewhat mysterious feeling I get from the song 7/10

It seems you can not link to a certain time on youtube. I like mysterious/dystopian/sci-fi themes. The OST is overall not bad but my favorite is at 49:01 + 54:36 is also good

Edit* here is the way to link to a certain time : 



 ]


----------



## JustThisGuy

I'm not listening to two and half hours of it looped! Haha! 8.5/10.

-----------------------------------



Znuffle said:


> I'm sucha noob.. Have no idea how to add full youtube link directly playable in here... screw it :'(


Its easy, highlight the code after the v= in the url of thee YouTube's page with the vid, then put them in between


----------



## moonglum

Nice tune, a little creepy as a Splatterhouse theme should be  8.5/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

Catchy. 8/10.


----------



## sebastian1

Hey, that's not original video game music! But the guy has a nice voice. 7/10 I suppose this must have been used ironically in the game huh?

I like how most of us seem to have realized that this kind of thread only works if people show some restraint and post only one song at a time. Any more than that and you're asking for too much of people's time, imo. If you want to post multiple songs at a time--and probably have them all be ignored--please take it over to the old VGM thread.

Nm, bad idea. Let's keep it simple
Or if you must post more than one track at a time, perhaps we can agree on a time limit and the combined length of all your tracks must not exceed the time limit? I was thinking that I could add a poll to have a vote on what the limit should be, but it seems that I can't add the poll by editing the OP. I was also thinking of allowing all kinds of soundtrack music in the thread: TV, movies, anime, etc. Anyway, if anybody read this, let me/all of us know what you think.

Now here's some music that was, unfortunately, ignored previously on the first page.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Little bit of Irish tunage in there. Liked it. 8.25/10. I know, weird number. Heh.

While I like 3 better, no one can deny the greatness ( at least goodness) of MM2's Dr. Wily's Stage 1 & 2 of 4's music.


----------



## TuxedoChief

sebastian1 said:


> I was also thinking of allowing all kinds of soundtrack music in the thread: TV, movies, anime, etc. Anyway, if anybody read this, let me/all of us know what you think.


I was going to raise a question about fan-made remixes, or music off of a show or movie based on a game. If they count.

Ahhh, the catchy-as-hell piece from MM I've never been able to find. 9/10.

The dictionary definition of the late 90's/early 00's.


----------



## CatThatWalkedByHimself

Always love some electronica in my racing games 8/10






One of my favorite orchestral pieces from the Ace Combat series. Makes me feel so epic as I fly my F22 into final mission.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Sounds like the score to a epic historical movie. Heh. 7.75/10.


----------



## TuxedoChief

Sorta scary and awesome at the same time. With dem screeches. 8/10.

This is so motivational, Listen to it the next time you're down, And It'll cheer you up at least a little bit.


----------



## JustThisGuy

7/10. I liked it, but a bit redundant.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

8/10 Very atmospheric.

Mass Effect 1 Ending Credits Theme:


----------



## Arbre

8.5/10, great song by a great band. I sometimes listen to the Faunts.








JustThisGuy said:


> 6.5/10. It wasn't horrid, it was just way too simple. Wasn't really feelin' it. To repetitive, imo. I think that was the fault of it, I think. (Please don't hate me. Heh.)


I can see why you'd think that since the system it was on is 25 years old now.


----------



## JustThisGuy

8.25/10. This song had personality, I liked it.


----------



## MylesB93

9/10. Never played Twisted Metal but that was rather epic. Has a boss fight feel to it :clap


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ If I remember correctly, New York is the final arena. You fight Dark Tooth.

Reina's Theme - FFV gets a 9/10. Calming. I like it.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

The guitar could've been a bit louder in some parts, but overall a pretty kickass theme. 9/10






Oh yeah. You all know this game, you all played this game, you all remember this part and you all know this song.


----------



## JustThisGuy

It feels like your castle questing or dungeon crawling by listening. It's good. Not great, but good. Well, an 8 out of 10 is "great" status, I guess. Heh.





 Not trying to sway opinion, but the violin...it's like the player is using your heart strings.


----------



## TuxedoChief

_That_ is some sad music. Very well done, 9/10.


----------



## delrachel

Mortal Kombat Shao Kahn's Throne Room- 7.5/10 I liked how the song increased with intensity. Middle part strangely reminded me a lot of The Kraken from Pirates of the Caribbean.

Zelda Majora's Mask is my favorite video game ever and it was extremely hard to choose a song. I went with the song of healing.


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName

That was a very beautiful piano piece! To me, it has a tune that's meant to inspire hopefulness, which is appropriate for a healing song. 8.5/10

I listen to this song when I need to mellow out. Picks up towards the end though, as it's meant to transition into combat, I love that part too.


----------



## TuxedoChief

Nice and calm, and really does pick up at the end. 8/10.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Electronica usually isn't my bag, but it really did a good job of feeling you're traveling/travailing the stars. 8.5/10. It is Insomniac, they're good at making games. Every aspect of them.


----------



## CatThatWalkedByHimself

9/10 FF8 is probably my second favorite FF OST after Tactics.






Classic remixed.


----------



## Arbre

8/10, I like classical music and Catherine is a cool game. That's a good one.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I almost started dancing. 8.25/10. I go by .25 when it comes to rating. Sue me.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Too simple, repetitive and high-pitched at the beginning. At around 1:30 it gets a bit better, but not by much. I like the eerie feeling it has. I guess a 6.5/10 (pleasedonthatemeohgod)

Oh boy oh boy, it's time for another vocal theme.






Love the music, love the vocals, love the lyrics. I love everything about this.


----------



## JustThisGuy

TheSilentGamer said:


> Too simple, repetitive and high-pitched at the beginning. At around 1:30 it gets a bit better, but not by much. I like the eerie feeling it has. I guess a 6.5/10 (pleasedonthatemeohgod)
> [MGS: Revengence - "I'm My Own Master Now"]


Haha! Don't worry about it. It's a rating thread.

"I'm My Own Master Now" gets a 8.75/10. Really amps you up. Almost a 9, but I couldn't understand all the lyrics at the end. Instrumentals covered them too much.


----------



## Glowsphere

Ah Rolling Stones, didnʻt expect them in video game thread. 9/10


----------



## JustThisGuy

7.75/10. Little redundant, hardly any change-up, but still pleasant to my earholes. Seemed to cut off early too. :/


----------



## sebastian1

This is one of those games I could write about in your thread about games you missed out on. I've liked the Yasunori Mitsuda music I've heard over the years but this isn't as memorable as the other stuff I've heard so I'll say 7/10

I love the groove in this


----------



## JustThisGuy

1.5/10 for being kind of funny in an ironic way. But it's not good, and is it even from a game?


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I love it! A nice blend of 16-bit like music with some modern elements, like the drums and guitars. 10/10






This is stuck in my head right now. On a side note, I could never hear the lyrics properly here. I always had to read them somewhere.


----------



## JustThisGuy

8/10. It's catchy.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

There's a little bit too much going on in some parts of this, but overall it's pretty enjoyable. 9/10 I wanted to try this series out for a long time, but I never really had the time. Hopefully I'll try it out sometime in the future.






Life begins with Nu and ends with Nu.

(on a side note, why is this thread almost always inactive? :C)


----------



## Fat Man

It's so catchy, it gets me hyped!
9/10 in my book.


----------



## sebastian1

Loved the game, this theme not so much. With the drums and that whistling 'instrument' it kind of sounds like a mix between the Terminator and X-File's themes. 7/10

I stumbled upon this just the other night. I didn't play this remake, but I did play the original Golden Axe!


----------



## JustThisGuy

Intense! 9/10

Here's another intense one from Scrott Pilgrim vs. The Wordl: The Game.




 Love this level.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Bump! Rate both Scott Pilgrim songs ^ and below.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

1. This sounds like it should belong in a Megaman game. I'd give it a 8/10
2. I like this one more, because it sounds much happier and is a bit faster paced. 9/10

And now...






... the main theme from a game nobody played.


----------



## JustThisGuy

8/10


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 The melody is a bit bland, but the sound is interesting. Sounds like something I'd probably appreciate more if I'd played the game and listened to it in its context.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Never heard of that game, but liked the tune. Catchy. 7/10.


----------



## Cloudsephiroth

7/10
too spooky


----------



## Cloudsephiroth

(whoops sorry my last post messed up)


----------



## Choci Loni

8/10 Great game


----------



## JustThisGuy

8.25/10. Really good.


----------



## TuxedoChief

Action packed and scary at the same time. 8/10.


----------



## Choci Loni

6/10 Intense, but it doesn't quite do it for me


----------



## TuxedoChief

Really nice and calming, I usually don't listen to songs with singing, but they were okay. 7.5/10.


----------



## JustThisGuy

8/10. Never played a Ratchet and Clank game. Love Jak & Daxter, though.


----------



## TuxedoChief

Awwww.. Kor was *tough*. In addition the entirety of Jak 2. The music was even better than the fight, listen to it all the time. 9.5/10.






^Criminally underrated platformer.


----------



## Mur

8/10, a nice, solid ambient track


----------



## Choci Loni

7/10 somehow reminded me of this:


----------



## TuxedoChief

And that reminded me of AT, which means I like it. 8.5/10.


----------



## Ressurection

7/10 - nice piece. Although I enjoy halo's themes, the one I enjoy best from the series is the Halo 2 mjolnir mix. Awsome guitar playing by Steve Vai.

Now - Considering you're continuing a thread of what sounds like what. That reminded me of the mjolnir mix, which in turn reminds me of the Megaman X6 Gate's Lab theme. 10/10 for guitar playing, tone, and heavy metal style for a Megaman game. Quite possibly the best theme out of the X series, or at least top 3.


----------



## Ressurection

Minor mistake


----------



## JustThisGuy

A half hour? Are you on meth? Sigh... I waited for the loop, about 6 minutes in, maybe less, BUT... I'll give it an 8 out of 10.


----------



## Estillum

Well orchestrated, but generic and overblown enough to be forgettable 6/10


----------



## reaffected

3/10 Not my thing

My favorite


----------



## Choci Loni

9/10 Didn't know it played in this game. Brutally awesome. One point deducted for being too cool and ungeeky though!


----------



## MylesB93

10/10... I love Gold/ Silver (especially the soundtrack), my second favourite generation of Pokemon games (behind Ruby/ Sapphire).


----------



## ElectricBlueViolet

10/10 very melancholy and sweet. I love KH, can't wait for the 3rd one!! there's so many good tracks in that series, I was listening to the BBS music the other day, too.

Anyway, here's a boss track from Persona 4


----------



## TheSilentGamer

9/10 Love Persona 4, and this is a great boss theme. Although, I prefer "I'll face myself" (speaking of Persona 4 bosses, **** that boss fight with Shadow Mitsuo)

Now, I don't like posting 2 songs, but this here is pretty much the same song, with slight differences.





 




I keep switching between these 2. One day, I'll like the classic one more, and the other I'll like the modern one. I just can't decide >.<


----------



## Choci Loni

modern 7/10
classic 7.5/10


----------



## reaffected

7/10 reminded me of saga, I had a mini nerdgasm.


----------



## HenDoggy

9/10 Omg Omg Mirror's Edge! One of the most underrated and one of my favorite games of all time. I haven't heard that song in ages. 






Playing the Walking Dead Telltale games right now.


----------



## Cloudsephiroth

8/10. I hate the walking dead in a good way, cause it manages to hurt me everytime.


----------



## sebastian1

9/10 There's a sadness but also a hopefulness to this too


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Aw yiss. I can never get enough of that theme. Always listened to the original SNES version and this is an awesome cover!














NAAA NANANANANANA KATAMARI DAMACY~


----------



## joko

Been playing Hotline Miami 2 lately. I absolutely adored the soundtrack to the first game, and they totally matched it in the sequel. I really think the soundtrack in those games elevate it from being a good game, to a great game. The thumping 80s-styled electronic beats are just such an incredible fit to the fast-paced action. You just completely lose yourself in a trance while you are playing. 

My favourite off the new track list is probably this one, although it doesn't really pick up until about 40 seconds in:


----------



## reaffected

Well, that was unexpectedly awesome! 10/10


----------



## Choci Loni

Katamari - Z<zqz/plrfktsåöööö-4.6005 (You can't rate this music with real numbers)

Valiant Hearts - 9.5/10 Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## TuxedoChief

I couldn't listen to it in the good way. Pianos make everything sound so sad. 9/10.


----------



## Sain

I like how it starts out atmospheric and gets progressively more epic, 9/10.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

The intro is kinda repetitive, but around the 0:35 mark it's really great. 7.5/10

(has anyone posted this one before? I hope not)


----------



## TheSilentGamer




----------



## Kiba

10/10, can't beat them classic Nobuo Uematsu melodys.


----------



## ElectricBlueViolet

9/10 Nier has such a great story, it's one of the only games that made me cry. Nier= true Drakengard 3(<--story was alright, but the rest was unpolished as hell) lol:b


----------



## sebastian1

I like the frantic pace and the abrupt stops 9/10

So I was watching some videos by these guys who go by the name of Game Sack and in one of them I heard this theme that I last heard 20 years ago


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Holy **** that was the most epic thing I heard in my life. 20/10






Well, it took me a surprisingly long time to post something from TWEWY. There's one more I wish to share, but that'll have to wait.
I love listening to this when I'm walking around town.


----------



## i just want luv

9.6/10. There's that classic vibe to that one. Upbeat and fun and not at all a headache.

[spoiler=]



[/spoiler]
This one screams emotional hero on a comeback, to me. Someone finally getting over the hump, showing they're back and better than ever. Or a desperation hero. Idk. I can picture this being a DBZ theme. It's my top 2 Megaman tracks.


----------



## Vividly

7.5/10
probably would rate it higher for the nostalgia trip, but i was completely ignorant of the classics back when i was a kid


----------



## Dilweedle

That's super relaxing, 9/10
I still need to play that, I've heard it's great


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Simple and catchy melody, but there were a bit too much of those "glitchy" sound effects. 8.5/10






One of the most epic boss fights from my childhood.
On a side note, check out this awesome remix!


----------



## i just want luv

Track 9/10. Remix 8/10. I'm a sucker for those whatever-bit BGMs.

[spoiler=]



[/spoiler]
Sub-boss stage of a prick. You have to beat him like 3 rounds without losing 1, with endurance health, and they sometimes give this cheater weapons that 3 hit KOs while you had to air combo him to do any damage. It was BS. But the theme made it epic.


----------



## Mur

9/10, that really takes me back, I remember playing this game all the time as a kid


----------



## TheSilentGamer

7/10 because I can't be the only one who thinks this theme is meh. (but kudos for Smooth McGroove!)

In the spirit of Punch Out...






Now this is my jam.


----------



## TuxedoChief

Classic stuff. 8.5/10.


----------



## Mur

8.5/10, good stuff, can't say I've played any of the Gears of War games though. Sorta reminds me of some of the Warhammer 40k Dawn of War songs.


----------



## Glue

Sweet track - 9/10


----------



## Fish20

This song creeps me out 7/10.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

This one's okay, BUT THAT VIOLIN THOUGH 7/10






"Have fun, Neku."

Can't be the only one who still hears this when listening to this theme. This one's a lot more frequent when Joshua's with me, for some reason :con


----------



## Vividly

8/10 ;~; (THE MEMORIESSSS~~)


Kiba said:


> 10/10, can't beat them classic Nobuo Uematsu melodys.


I absolutely hate you for showing this song to me inadvertantly. I've become so obsessed with this soundtrack, i literally sat down for 2 straight days trying to learn 2 of the songs from this game. Another great soundtrack!


----------



## TheSilentGamer

6/10 Too high pitched and repetitive (the game itself is pretty cool, though)






One thing that's awesome about TWEWY is that it has multiple battle themes. It made me want to fight just so I can hear my favorites.


----------



## TuxedoChief

I'm not one for lyrics, but that was enjoyable. 7.5/10.


----------



## bfs

My childhood


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Pretty hard to judge an entire OST, but I'm gonna give it a 8/10. In my opinion, some of the tracks there were just annoying (LOOKING AT YOU, ONE WINGED ANGEL)






Can we talk about this game for one second


----------



## TuxedoChief

Sounds exactly like something from the 90's would. 9/10.


----------



## Fat Man

It's catchy and it gets me motivated.
8/10


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Hey, I posted this one before! Glad to see more people like it 
10/10 because I love Persona 4 and I love this theme.






My childhood ;~;


----------



## Wylini

11/10 because of nostalgia


----------



## feels

Never even heard of this game somehow?? This **** is awesome, though. Get's you jazzed up as hell. Kind of reminds me of the Super Paper Mario soundtrack. 9/10


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I wanted to post this one o_o
9/10, catchy but way too short.


----------



## TuxedoChief

That is perfectly representative of the GIF, in addiction to being damn good. 9.5/10.


----------



## ElectricBlueViolet

that sounded way cooler than what I expected. intense 8.8/10.


----------



## Glue

Anything from Drakengard 1, 3, and Nier is an automatic 10 out of 10.


----------



## TuxedoChief

That reminds me of Crash Bandicoot, which is awesome. 10/10.


----------



## feels

Gatdamn that's a powerful track. Kinda gives you the tingles. 10/10


----------



## TheSilentGamer

20/10 I LOVE ACE ATTORNEY AND ITS MUSIC SO MUCH






Speaking of Ace Attorney, Dual Destinies had the best Objection! ever.


----------



## Wylini

8/10, I really like the victorious feeling to it






This is literally my favorite theme from any game ever.


----------



## ElectricBlueViolet

9/10 liked the violin!


----------



## TuxedoChief

I love the creepy-but-action vibe that gives off. 9/10.


----------



## Kiba

7/10 sounds like it belongs in a movie trailer.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

7.5/10, simple yet great.






Funny, I used to hate this one when I was younger.


----------



## ElectricBlueViolet

7.8/10 I like it, reminds me of Halloween!


----------



## feels

Yesss. 10/10 One of my favorite tracks from the HM soundtrack. The whole thing is pretty damn special, though, and a big part of what makes the game enjoyable/intense.






Like 17 years later and this track still gives me anxiety.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

@*feels* Hm, not bad. I feel it would be better when supplemented with the intensity of the final boss situation though. 7/10
@*ElectricBlueViolet* Oooh, not bad.
@*TheSilentGamer* Someone posted Sonic music. Cewl. The Sonic 2 HD remix is pretty good too. :3










[The first song in this post is a digression, so I'm not asking you to rate that one, but you can if you like, of course.)


----------



## TheSilentGamer

ShatteredGlass said:


> @*@TheSilentGamer* Someone posted Sonic music. Cewl. The Sonic 2 HD remix is pretty good too. :3


----------



## ShatteredGlass

TheSilentGamer said:


> In the spirit of Sonic Heroes...


Pretty good, pretty good.  7.5/10

Sonic Heroes is quite underrated imo. I played through the entirety of Team Sonic's playthrough over the course of yesterday. It was great. The PC version is vastly superior to the PS2 version. I even did a post detailing more of my thoughts on it today.






This song is one of my favourites in the game.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Though it was a bit repetitive, I love both this stage and this music. 8/10


----------



## ByStorm

Played the first Rayman a million times yet haven't played Rayman 2. 7/10


----------



## TheSilentGamer

At first it sounded really creepy, and it made a 360 and started rocking. 10/10
Oh, and @ByStorm I highly recommend that you give Rayman 2 a shot. It's not very long, but it's definitely great. It has unique atmosphere and simple yet fun gameplay (though I might be blinded by nostalgia a bit)






Well, here's an interesting one. This song is only in the Gamecube version of the game (and maybe the ps2 as well? I'm not sure). One of the wordiest songs I ever heard.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

TheSilentGamer said:


> At first it sounded really creepy, and it made a 360 and started rocking. 10/10
> Oh, and @*ByStorm* I highly recommend that you give Rayman 2 a shot. It's not very long, but it's definitely great. It has unique atmosphere and simple yet fun gameplay (though I might be blinded by nostalgia a bit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here's an interesting one. This song is only in the Gamecube version of the game (and maybe the ps2 as well? I'm not sure). One of the wordiest songs I ever heard.


Hmm. Not bad. 7.5/10






Soz. Posting more glorious Sanic music. 

And here is the phase II version of the theme:






The phase 2 one is a digression in this post btw. You can just rate the 1st one if you'd like.


----------



## sebastian1

A dark, menacing groove, and at about 1:30 there's a part that reminds me of Metallic Madness from Sonic CD (US) 9/10

This an arrangement of the Silver Star Story battle theme, so it's a remake of a remake of a remake...As far as I know it has never been used in any of the games.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I liked it. 8/10


----------



## TheSilentGamer

100/10

BEST SONG

*BEST SONG*






I know I posted the original version way back when, but this remix just has to be heard. Shame you can only hear it in the PS2 version


----------



## ShatteredGlass

OMG that was gr8 9/10


----------



## TuxedoChief

One of the greatest pieces of menu music of all time. 9.5/10


----------



## TheSilentGamer

8/10 a nice, ambient track. It reminds me of Rayman.






I always felt that this battle theme was a bit extreme, like:

*WILD RAT APPEARED HOLY CRAP WHOAAA*


----------



## Barakiel

8/10 doesn't sound too extreme I think.


----------



## TuxedoChief

Nostalgia boner. 10/10.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Quite tasty, especially as it went on. 8/10






A creepy classic. D:

And another just 'cause I feel like it:


----------



## TheSilentGamer

ShatteredGlass said:


> A creepy classic. D:


10/10 but HOLY **** THIS TERRIFIED ME WHEN I FIRST HEARD IT (I should replay Earthbound, though)



ShatteredGlass said:


>


8.5/10 Really catchy and good (even though the level really sucked)



Buckyx said:


> best soundtracks and games haha


9/10 Absolutely epic



Buckyx said:


>


No way I'm gonna listen to an entire 7 hour OST. I played a little bit of Ragnarok before and I gotta say the music is pretty chill. 7.5/10

--






BEST REMIX TO ANYTHING EVER
hope I didn't post this one before


----------



## ElectricBlueViolet

Already love that song + remix = 10/10!


----------



## TuxedoChief

Awesome, and hugely catchy. 8/10.






Or try a modern version:


----------



## feels

Both of these versions are great. Kinda prefer the simplicity of the first one a bit more, but they're both pretty gorgeous. 9/10 (My boyfriend was showing me some videos on Halo lore recently and it really made me wanna give this series a shot.)






This is my ****, y'all. Making me feel all sad and junk.


----------



## sebastian1

I love the game, I think it may still be my favorite Mario Kart, but it has the weakest soundtrack of them all. To me this track has always sounded like some cheesy 80's electronic music. 6/10. I did smile that they included the final lap version though. My favorite Rainbow Road theme is the N64 one

I guess a minute and a half of this is all you need to hear


----------



## Estillum

Just of sounds like some generic anime "happy moment" music to me 5/10

Short but sweet







TuxedoChief said:


> Or try a modern version:


The fact that they felt like they needed to change the music just makes me hate the remake even more.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

TheSilentGamer said:


> 8.5/10 Really catchy and good (even though the level really sucked)


 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I like Final Chase. It's actually a pretty good level in my opinion. It might not necessarily be a better level than Final Rush, but it definitely has better music.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer

<User deleted comment>


----------



## Furiosa

Heres mine, I still think this was and ever will be one of the most bad *** sounding arcade intro's ever!


----------



## TheSilentGamer

ShatteredGlass said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I like Final Chase. It's actually a pretty good level in my opinion. It might not necessarily be a better level than Final Rush, but it definitely has better music.


All I'm saying is that those green spinning things can go **** themselves. And all those rails, too. Seriously, am I the only one who never got the hang of grinding in SA2?



Furiosa said:


> Heres mine, I still think this was and ever will be one of the most bad *** sounding arcade intro's ever!


Really cool! 8/10






*cries for 6.000.000 years*


----------



## Estillum

Didn't like it at first but the last three quarters made it for it.
8/10


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I wasn't big on it. 6.5/10

Do remixes that aren't in the game count?






Here's the original song:


----------



## TheSilentGamer

6/10 for the original. It's alright, I guess. The remix is so much better, though. Remix gets a 8.5/10.






My beautiful childhood T^T


----------



## ShatteredGlass

^Yeah Sonic 4 had pretty weak music compared to the amazing tunes of the original trio. As for the song you posted, it was pretty good, but it's definitely one of those songs I'd prefer to hear when playing the game. 7/10


----------



## Estillum

Sort of liked it at first, it reminded my a lot of a ps1 demo disc I used to play as a child, though it got grating fast. I can't imagine having to listen to this on repeat while attempting to battle a gym leader with out it growing irritating. 6/10


----------



## TuxedoChief

I always love slow, somber stuff. 8/10.


----------



## JustThisGuy

6/10 Not my thing, but not awful.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

9/10 Creepy a bit, but catchy as hell






There's something that I absolutely adore about underwater music.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

It seems fitting for its level (an abyss, I'm assuming from the title), although it's not something I'd listen to outside of playing the game. 7/10





Hope you folks don't mind that I'm posting another remix.  This song claims to be a remix of both Ice Cap and Chemical Plant, but it's mostly Chemical Plant. I don't really hear any Ice Cap at all, honestly.

Here's the original:


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Remix started out kinda boring but then it turned glorious. 9/10
I, however, feel like I'm the only one who thinks that Sonic and dubstep don't really go together. Not to say that it's bad, but it definitely isn't the best thing ever, either. 
Original gets a 9001/10 (I might be blinded by nostalgia, a little)

And speaking of Sonic...






I absolutely adore the stage, but I can't really decide on the music. One day I'll hate it, the next I'll love it. Same goes for the act 2 part of it.


----------



## feels

Dunno how you could hate this funky **** it's fantastic 10/10






I'm so pumped for the new Rhythm Heaven jesus


----------



## ShatteredGlass

feels said:


> Dunno how you could hate this funky **** it's fantastic 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so pumped for the new Rhythm Heaven jesus


I was expecting an epic drop but it didn't really deliver. Enjoyable though. 7/10


TheSilentGamer said:


> Remix started out kinda boring but then it turned glorious. 9/10
> I, however, feel like I'm the only one who thinks that Sonic and dubstep don't really go together. Not to say that it's bad, but it definitely isn't the best thing ever, either.
> Original gets a 9001/10 (I might be blinded by nostalgia, a little)
> 
> And speaking of Sonic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely adore the stage, but I can't really decide on the music. One day I'll hate it, the next I'll love it. Same goes for the act 2 part of it.


I'm kinda wondering how both of you feel about this remix of Hydrocity:




BTW I love the original Hydrocity. 11/10


----------



## TheSilentGamer

ShatteredGlass said:


> BTW I love the original Hydrocity. 11/10


It sounds very different from the original, but I have to admit it's really good. I love that little part of the intro which sounds like Starlight zone. 8.5/10






I hate this stage with a passion, but I love the music. Even better, it has this remix that is godlike.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

@*TheSilentGamer*

Marble Zone as a level isn't the greatest, but the music is amazing. 10/10
The remix is also pretty good, but it's not my favourite Marble Zone remix. That honour goes to this remix. 8/10


----------



## MylesB93

9.5/10. I've never actually played Super Metroid but that theme is pretty epic. Has a really eerie feel to it which is one thing I love about the series. I recall there being a remixed version in Metroid Prime 2 (



) :wink2:

But yeah, keeping with the Metroid theme...


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

7/10 
I feel like I would enjoy it more during actual gameplay. I like that synth though! There's a nice grimy quality to it






dat bass, doe


----------



## ShatteredGlass

"Dat bass doe" is right. The bass is pretty good in this song. Overall, though, it's not really my thing. I found it to be a little too pitchy, I guess. 6.5/10


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

It's ok, a bit repetitive. 6/10

Secret Of Mana. Love that game:crying:


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Honestly, I didn't really think anything of it. Just ¯\_(ツ)_/¯. 5/10


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

8/10


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Somewhat creepy yet soothing at the same time. It's so beautiful ;~; 9/10


----------



## ShatteredGlass

10/10 it was amazing. Even better than the last MGS song you posted. I don't think I've ever heard a metal/dubstep mix before. 






I've already posted City Escape in here, but this is a different version. It's instrumental and sounds slightly different. It's from the beta version of SA 2.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

10/10 I kinda prefer this version over the vocal one 






I recently finished Sonic Colors, and this song is so damn catchy. Sonic music is really contagious.


----------



## Furiosa

8 out of 10 for Sonic Colors, nice and upbeat. Here's mine from Resident Evil 2. That game had an amazing soundtrack.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

10/10 Resident Evil series have some great atmospheric themes


----------



## sebastian1

8/10 jaunty little tune, which I think has been posted in the thread before





I love this for the tingles it gives me


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Nice  8/10


----------



## MylesB93

8/10. Relaxing, I like it :smile2:


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

7/10 fine music, a bit repetitive but it's often the case with boss fights


----------



## ShatteredGlass

In an emotional moment in the game, I feel like this song would really kick up its emotional impact considerably. It's not something I'd enjoy listening to outside of playing the game, but it was pretty good for what it presumably is. 7/10


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Didn't really like it sorry  but maybe it's just me, i'm not into the really upbeat stuff 5/10

The next one with Luigi doing his best...


----------



## TheSilentGamer

10/10 I was legit scared of this theme when I first heard it. Dat humming tho. :grin2:






Debeste <3


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I quite liked it. That's all I really have to say, lol.  7.5/10


----------



## Sain

8/10, way too good to be in that game


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

not bad  7/10


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Epic, but it's definitely not something for my tastes. 6.5/10






Just gonna bombard this thread with a bit more GK2 music, don't mind me~


----------



## s1gh

That track reminds me of candy crush lol. 7/10


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

it's ok, i don't know what else to say 6/10


----------



## feels

yesss this was always my favorite track from 4. never did finish that ****. 8/10


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

that was fun and a bit weird 7/10

now a classic theme but in orchestral form


----------



## UniqueUserName

Awesome 8/10

Castlevania - Bloody Tears Acapella!


----------



## TheSilentGamer

10/10 for both the song and Smooth McGroove! My favorite Castlevania song.

Last one, I promise.





NOW, HOW ABOUT A *HUG*?


----------



## UniqueUserName

7/10 I like it, but I don't know the game.

One more from Smooth Mcgroove. Sonic Boom!


----------



## TheSilentGamer

1.000.000.000/10. Can't beat the classics. Guile's theme does indeed go with everything.






Childhood nightmare :crying:


----------



## ShatteredGlass

2spooky4me 8/10






Get rekt, Mario.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

10/10 Love it, though I can't pick between this version, the original and Crush 40's >.<

MORE NIGHTMARE FUEL


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

So scary... lol 6.5/10


----------



## indiscipline

TheSilentGamer said:


> 1.000.000.000/10. Can't beat the classics. Guile's theme does indeed go with everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Childhood nightmare :crying:


Don't kid. ;_; that part at the end of the level when Rayman turns around and OH MY ****INGFSSFFFSSFSDFFFF (terrifying green guy with top hat and pointy teeth). I couldn't touch it for days.

---






Drama. <3

(skip me, I don't wanna rate)


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

@TheSilentGamer , @ShatteredGlass , @UniqueUserName , @feels , @s1gh , @Sain , @sebastian1

baiting people to this topic haha


----------



## s1gh

Bait successful lol


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

^ ^ original stuff 6/10. The video made me want to play it.

You skipped my music though. I'll repost it


----------



## s1gh

^ Oh didn't see that other person skipped. Sounds a lot like tristram village theme in the first game. 7/10


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ you didn't post a track, that's OK I only came in here because this is awesome and I wanted to share it and there's no 'post a piece of game music thread' as far as I know:






Edit: Also it's from the trailer close enough.jpg


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

very cool melody, singing could have been better 7.9/10


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I've been called upon (and it took me forever to notice oops)

Sounds creepy, yet cool. Love it 9/10






This little series is so underrated


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

@TheSilentGamer yea i never heard of that series before. Sounds like music for an investigation scene 6.5/10
Trying my luck with some Secret Of Mana again, even though it wasn't very successful the first time haha.


----------



## feels

Dunno anything about that game but this track + cover art makes me really intrigued. Gorgeous. 9/10


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Nice dark atmosphere 7/10 @*feels* Secret Of Mana is an awesome SNES RPG, it also had a cool 3 players co op mode. One last track from that game


----------



## TheSilentGamer

10/10 Sounds like a sweet lullaby :heart
I never finished Secret of Mana, hope I get around to playing it.






I'm crying bye


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Somewhere between epic and nostalgic, i like it 8.5/10


----------



## sebastian1

Uh...Aerith's theme right (just checking b/c you posted a playlist)? That was pretty, sounded both triumphant yet melancholy 8/10






No I haven't learned my lesson


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Yes Aerith's theme 
That music was really nice, i should check Lunar one of these days 8.5/10






Sweet dreams


----------



## TheSilentGamer

10/10 Nostalgiaaaaa T^T (though, this really wasn't fitting for the intro of the game, but whatever)






This is so beautiful...
This here's from the Turnabout Orchestra album, here's the original for reference.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Pretty good 9/10 i like the original too 








TheSilentGamer said:


> I'm crying bye


Bonus track:


----------



## TheSilentGamer

thedevilsblood said:


> Pretty good 9/10 i like the original too


7.5/10 Scary, but since it's a bit short it's annoying to hear a constant loop of it.



thedevilsblood said:


> Bonus track:


BEST THING EVER

*BEST
THING
EVER
*-----






I can't get enough of these games.


----------



## Barakiel

8/10 I like the drum beat especially, it's almost disco-y (at least the hi-hat rhythm)


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Fun, sounds like an old french song, nice melody  7/10

Next one brings tears to my eyes lol


----------



## feels

Played that a lot as a kid but it always seemed super hard to me. So I would just end up playing the same levels over and over lol 7/10


----------



## Barakiel

9/10 I swear I hear Gerudo Valley in the background :um


----------



## ShatteredGlass

o_o Those are entire soundtracks.






moar sonic because yolo sweg.


----------



## hatred89

What a nice track! After the one minute mark, I went and downloaded the OST.  9/10


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Nice enough 7/10, also...



Barakiel said:


> 9/10 I swear I hear Gerudo Valley in the background :um


You skipped that one, super fun track 8/10


----------



## SnowXFire50

Sounds depressing in my opinion. I rate it 8.6/10

I dont know how to insert a video here so I'll just put a link to it here.





My favourite pokemon batte music. I even have it as a ringtone.


----------



## Twosided

Damn didn't know Pokemon music can be so badass 9/10!!!

I don't know how to upload video, but here the link its from Chrono Cross one of my favorite songs:


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Nice, slightly melancholic i like it 8/10


----------



## TuxedoChief

I like the slow paced stuff. 8/10.

Yes, music from other media based on games is eligible for this thread.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

5.5/10 bland and boring. The last bit (around 1:30) was alright, but the rest was just boring. Guess it isn't something for me.






Wish this theme was longer.


----------



## Watching

Every time I wake up in the morning, this.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

It was pretty slick I guess, but I wouldn't go overboard. 7/10






For a fan game, this game's soundtrack is boss as/f.


----------



## TuxedoChief

The music is already awesome enough, but for a fan game? That just made it even better. 9.5/10.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

9/10 Slightly repetitive, but nevertheless it's still awesome (especially that part around 4:50 oh god it's perfect)

Hate to repost, but since it wasn't rated guess I'll just have to post it again.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Not bad, nice riffin  7/10


----------



## SnowXFire50

I dont like it much. 5/10


----------



## MylesB93

Loved Zinnia! Loved her battle theme aswell: 




 :grin2: 
But yeah 8.5/10 for that.

From one of my favourite games of all time...


----------



## forever_dreamer

Mass Effect 2 The Attack

I'm ready for anything with this track! I only give it a 7 though.


----------



## TuxedoChief

I love it when it all escalates at 1:33. Also thank you, I've found a piece of music I've been looking for forever. 9/10.


----------



## BackToThePast

That could probably pump me up in the moment (haven't played Warframe), but it's not something that would be memorable for me. 6/10





No I'm not joking lol.
















Please rate all of them.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

mentoes said:


>


Basic enough, fitting for the game. Can't expect too much from a little loading tune. 7/10



mentoes said:


>


I didn't know that the Gameboy camera had its own soundtrack! Overall, it would be a 6.5/10, even for a Gameboy they could be a bit better. I really liked the "Shoot 2" and "Shoot run", though.



mentoes said:


>


10/10 It's so atmospheric *-*
(**** desert stages, though)



mentoes said:


>


Another 10/10. Town themes from video games are so calming.

-----

Figured I might as well post some boss themes from Devil Survivor 2. I can't pick my favorite out of these two.


----------



## BackToThePast

TheSilentGamer said:


> I didn't know that the Gameboy camera had its own soundtrack!


The more you know. 

I prefer the 2nd song since it has more variety, first one is a bit repetitive. Nothing to dislike or greatly admire personally. It's certainly fitting for a boss theme and gets the job done. 7/10


----------



## SnowXFire50

Not my taste. 3/10


----------



## BackToThePast

We have very different music tastes. 5/10


----------



## TuxedoChief

8/10. It's enjoyable because It's uplifting, but it's sad because it's nostalgic, and thus depressing.

I posted this a while ago, but it also wasn't rated.


----------



## Noca

^ 6/10 id say






note: I haven't looked through this whole thread to see if this song has been posted before


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Awesome 10/10






@mentoes i liked kirby's theme ^ ^


----------



## ShatteredGlass

It was pretty cool and definitely impressive for the SNES. 7/10






I'm also interested in what @TheSilentGamer thinks of this track.


----------



## Gojira

7/10 The main bassy beat part would be the soundtrack to my life. But some parts are just ok.

Two amazing RTS games:


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Medieval total war: pretty good 8.5/10. Homeworld music was good too, but could have had more momentum 7/10. Another Castlevania IV song


----------



## Gojira

It's too chaotic for me. I couldn't finish 

This MUST have already been posted before.


----------



## Idontgetit

7/10


----------



## TuxedoChief

The sense of remembrance is strong as hell. This is what I listen to when I mourn my childhood.10/10

Again, old or new.


----------



## Idontgetit

10/10, Bungie makes awesome music


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

8.5/10 Pretty good, very atmospheric i liked it.


----------



## BackToThePast

9/10 I'm biased whenever it's a DK related song. I see so much more than the game when I hear this.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

ShatteredGlass said:


> I'm also interested in what @*TheSilentGamer* thinks of this track.


Funky; hard to believe that it's from a fan game. 9/10



mentoes said:


>


10/10 I love forest themes in video games. So peaceful.






But _*WHY*_ doesn't my life have Devil Survivor background music?

(I'll shut up about Devil Survivor now. Honest)


----------



## feels

This feels like the "I'm just a kid trying to deal with the stresses of growing up plus fighting demons and things are getting pretty difficult" theme or something?? It's really nice 8/10 :b






This makes me miss the time when I was pretty much living the worry-free life. My favorite track from DA:O


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

7/10 nice calming music with just a small dose of creepy.


----------



## SnowXFire50

7/10. It sounds peaceful.


----------



## Mattsy94

7/10 Not bad.


----------



## MylesB93

Thats pretty epic, 9.5/10. I've wanted to play Hotline Miami for a while now, looks fun as hell.


----------



## Fat Man

I give both a 10/10 rating. Both songs make me want to break out in dance.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

MylesB93 said:


>


Gets the blood pumping, it's somewhat scary. 9/10



NanoStar SOUL said:


>


**** YES I LOVE P3'S BATTLE THEME
14 BILLION/10



NanoStar SOUL said:


>


Sounds catchy and a bit mellow. It's an interesting take on P4's intro, though. 8.5/10

------






I dare everyone to listen to the whole thing.


----------



## Fat Man

As far as the creepiness factor goes, I give this a 9/10. When I was younger, I discovered this song along with the unused battle backgrounds of Mother 3. Afterwards, I couldn't sleep for two days straight. This song and the backgrounds are the only things that popped into my head when I tried to drift off.



TheSilentGamer said:


> I dare everyone to listen to the whole thing.


Ha, I once had this on blast in my house for about an hour. I was home alone at the time, so I didn't have to worry about torturing anybodies ears.


----------



## sebastian1

Well that's pretty creepy. Don't think I'll ever be hearing that again unless I play that game haha

thedevilsblood, you've already heard something similar to this, so you can sit this one out


----------



## BackToThePast

Sounds like I'm watching a soapy chick-flick style anime movie, whatever that means. Is it pleasant to the ears? Check (+5). Does it evoke melancholy emotions? Check (+5). However I was half expecting a drum solo to accompany this 90s style tune but did not receive it so I will be taking a point off (-1). 9/10


----------



## Mattsy94

Sounds like Skyrim or something lol, 8/10.


----------



## TuxedoChief

Not so memorable - but god damn is it catchy. 8/10.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

9/10 Beautiful. I'm a sucker for these kinds of soundtracks.






I hope no one posted this one before.


----------



## MylesB93

8/10 Absolute classic! Gotta say I prefer the standard battle theme though, but that's just me :wink2:

From one of the most underrated games of all time...


----------



## feels

Catherine is one of those games that I know is really good but I pretty much hated. Mostly because I'm horrible at puzzles and I wanted to punch Vincent all the time. Seeing the results of those confessionals was super interesting, though. But anyway that track is awesome lol 9/10






I'll always load this game up and then just sit there and listen to the entire title theme. Those drums get me so pumped omg


----------



## TuxedoChief

That's epic as hell. Sounds like TSFH, which is a very good thing. 9.5/10.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Simple and catchy. It also sounds a bit... cartoon-y? Like a stage from Mario? Whatever it is, I like it. 9/10






Pursuit ~ Wanting to GET AN OFFICIAL GOD DAMN TRANSLATION OF THIS GAME **** YOU CAPCOM
(Not saying that the fan translation is bad, I just want an official release)

Also, the guitar in this sounds a lot like something from Megaman X, doesn't it?


----------



## Orbiter

TheSilentGamer said:


> 8/10 I love the violin and pace of this, but it's a bit repetitive. It did actually make me feel kind of sad, so I guess that's a good thing?
> 
> My turn! In my opinion, this is the best version of MGS's main theme. It was one of the few songs that reminded it that this was far more than just a video game. It was an experience, one which I won't forget any time soon (also the game is great, quit *****ing about Raiden, go play it now)


Not my favourite MGS but it has its place in my list and I liked it.
Nothing beats MGS-3 though in my world, maybe The Phantom Pain.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Nothing to rate.














Someone please tell me I'm not the only person who played this game.


----------



## TuxedoChief

Sounds so anime. 8.5/10.


----------



## ZM5

9/10, has this nostalgic feeling of an earlier age of cinema to me, I can't really explain why...

What's the proper code for embedding videos like what you guys are doing? I can't seem to figure it out, I posted a video on the Saddest Video Game Moments thread with the


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I don't want this thread to dieeeee
Here goes.

1. Pretty epic and intense, although I myself never really got into the Lufia series. 7/10
2. A weird combination of terror and sadness, to me at least. It was enjoyable. 10/10
3. After ~0:44 it turns into the bestest thing I heard in my life. 12/10

And if you want to embed videos on this forum, just copy the letters after the "v=" in the youtube link (for example: 



 and put it in between [ youtube ] and [ /youtube ] (without the spaces, of course). Hope this helps ^^

---





I just can't resist posting another orchestra remix. Here's the original, for reference.


----------



## TuxedoChief

That's really simple and uplifting. 8.5/10


----------



## ZM5

9/10 It has the perfect mix of an action-theme and a hispanic vibe - which I assume fits in the context of the game itself?

I shouldn't be making more posts but this is a great thread and there's a big lack of activity here ;-; so here goes
1.




2.




3.





Might as well say, I'd recommend both games to anyone who does not have them. Borderlands 2 is a great stress reliever with a great soundtrack and good story, and Undertale is one of the biggest emotional video game rollercoasters I've ever played.

TheSilentGamer I take it you're a massive AA fan? Good to find someone else like that


----------



## TheSilentGamer

1. It's so catchy! It sounds like it could belong in a Sonic game. 10/10
2. Alright, though it sounds boring in comparison to the first one. 6.5/10
3. Epic as hell; a bit short, though. 9/10



ZM5 said:


> TheSilentGamer I take it you're a massive AA fan? Good to find someone else like that


Yep! There's probably not a single series I adore as much as AA.

---






I can't believe I didn't post something from JSR earlier.


----------



## TuxedoChief

The JSR games were awesome. I've got great memories of them. 9/10.


----------



## feels

This track took on a different mood than I was expecting as it progressed. Really like that part around 3:11. 7/10






This is probably my favorite theme in anything ever.


----------



## Fat Man

This gets a 9/10 from me. The beginning really pulls me in with it's up beat catchy tone. Things sort of of get dull around the middle. Fortunately, things start to pick up towards the end.

Edit: my bad, I clicked the Youtube time button by mistake. Here's the music I was talking about. Feast your ears


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

Tristram from the first Diablo game






I'm not sure if you had to have played the game before to connect with it.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

NanoStar SOUL said:


> This gets a 9/10 from me. The beginning really pulls me in with it's up beat catchy tone. Things sort of of get dull around the middle. Fortunately, things start to pick up towards the end.
> 
> Edit: my bad, I clicked the Youtube time button by mistake. Here's the music I was talking about. Feast your ears


Sounds like the perfect music for a montage. Really catchy. 10/10



IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI said:


> Tristram from the first Diablo game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you had to have played the game before to connect with it.


Very... deceiving. It sounds somewhat peaceful but at the same time it sounds very disturbing. I definitely wouldn't want to hear this in the middle of the night. 10/10

-----





Pa-pam-pam-pam! The music in this game just isn't the same without the SFX.


----------



## feels

Yessss 10/10. This is one of my favorites. I can't listen to them without the extra sounds either. Have you seen the Phoenix Wright vs Rhythm Heaven video? Used to watch that **** like everyday.


----------



## BackToThePast

Not a game I personally played but I'm digging the music. It's relaxing and I'm reminded of the outdoors during the spring season. 8/10






This song, like the past where Aku's dominion never was, fills me with nostalgia.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

This theme isn't really my favorite, but it was enjoyable. 7/10






I don't care what anyone says, this was an amazing game.



feels said:


> Yessss 10/10. This is one of my favorites. I can't listen to them without the extra sounds either. Have you seen the Phoenix Wright vs Rhythm Heaven video? Used to watch that **** like everyday.


OH GOD YES. It's surreal how well the visuals go with the music. I also never imagined that there was a AA parody of Remix 10.


----------



## TuxedoChief

Relaxing. 7/10.


----------



## SilentStrike

Never heard it before, but it actually made me want to listen to the rest of the soundtrack 8/10


----------



## beginning

I'm having a hard time giving it a number. I'm not a fan of fast-paced music, but it's fun to listen to. Nice guitar solo.


----------



## beginning

Well. I messed up.
Also, the song I posted is kind of fast-paced too, haha.


----------



## theotherone

kinda like the music in Mario Kart, love that, it's fun... played it a few times on wii...

n ima have to go with Suteki Da Nae... just love that song.


----------



## MylesB93

theotherone said:


> kinda like the music in Mario Kart, love that, it's fun... played it a few times on wii...
> 
> n ima have to go with Suteki Da Nae... just love that song.


9/10, very soothing. Love the whole FFX soundtrack, easily up there with the best.






There's nothing more epic than slaying gods to this music.


----------



## SilentStrike

8/10 Short but great


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Dayum, this was... cosmic. 12/10






Another Sonic song, though this one's much shorter. Every theme park should use this as elevator music.


----------



## SilentStrike

That actually made me want to play Sonic Colors 8/10

Also since you brought a music from a platformer




The music you get after defeating the fourth and final form of Satan(The Lord Of Terror) as a reward for saving the world from the forces of terrorists, the xenomorphs from the Alien franchise and the forces of hell commanded by Satan himself.


----------



## solorzke

or


----------



## SilentStrike

solorzke said:


> or


You need to rate the music from the poster before you, also the videos are not appearing so here the musics you wanted us to appear


----------



## solorzke

SilentStrike said:


> You need to rate the music from the poster before you, also the videos are not appearing so here the musics you wanted us to appear


Sorry I forgot and thank you for posting them. Bit of a noob on here.

Quiet's theme atm is a 9/10 for me and MGS1 Soundtrack video is 10/10.


----------



## TuxedoChief

Nothing to rate.


----------



## SilentStrike

I liked it 7/10


----------



## MylesB93

9/10. That guitar is so epic. Has a real boss-theme feel to it.

It's not even out yet but I loved this song from the demo:


----------



## TuxedoChief

Catchy.... and really uplifting. 9/10.

This soundtrack is reducing me to a giddy little fanboy.


----------



## SilentStrike

Ahh, Halo soundtrack, i never played the games(never owned a Xbox), but they always have great soundtracks, shame i almost never hear anyone talking about them, especially since they come from a popular franchise, 9/10


----------



## feels

10/10 goddamn this kicks so much ***


----------



## Fanta can

10/10. Red Dead's Soundtrack was inspired by my favorite composer, Ennio Morricone so I can't not love it. I like how that one has a modern twist. Makes it sound pretty bad ***!






This wasn't made specifically for the game but it's a neat track and I think the game is underrated.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I came back from the dead~
Really atmospheric, I like it 9/10





I guess this can count, too? It was in Crazy Taxi 2, if anyone is wondering.

"And though you stand in place
Your mind escapes
Read between the lies
Smile's on your face
You fake like you're ok"

These are probably my favorite lyrics in anything ever.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

it was pretty good but i don't really have anything else to say about it ¯\_(ツ)_/¯






probably my favorite (maybe 2nd to diamond and pearl) gym leader theme in the series


----------



## feels

6/10 but I know if I was actually playing it and listening I'd probably but much more pumped about it.



TheSilentGamer said:


> I guess this can count, too? It was in Crazy Taxi 2, if anyone is wondering.


Wait wtf there was a second one?? AW HELL






Galaxy map theme is the entire series theme in my mind. Waiting for Andromeda is gonna kill my ***.


----------



## Jermster91

Nice Rhythm but it is just a constant lope.


----------



## Wizard Lizard

Jermster91 said:


> Nice Rhythm but it is just a constant lope.


Nice rhythm and feel to it, pretty ominous sounding.


----------



## PWTC

Wizard Lizard said:


> Nice rhythm and feel to it, pretty ominous sounding.


This song is great, really liked it. Hearing a lot of good things about Undertale, still need to pick it up for myself at some point.


----------



## Jermster91

The Music has a tropical island and Caribbean feel to it.


----------



## Glue

It's good. 7 out of 10


----------



## SilentStrike

Loved everything about it 9/10




Gotta love it when a game has three different soundtracks with three different styles(and all of them being incredibly great and awesome), but since i love metal alot, i picked a song from the metal soundtrack of the game.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Closest thing to perfection 10/10



feels said:


> Wait wtf there was a second one?? AW HELL


Very late reply sorry Yeah, there's also Crazy Taxi 3 and a few ports on other platforms.






Happy Halloween, everybody!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

to be honest, i didn't enjoy it. i thought it was way too repetitive and boring. the cheesy lyrics are really what make the original, so i didn't like the fact that it was instrumental. 5/10


----------



## TuxedoChief

That _greatly_ reminds of Runescape. Awesome tune to it, too. 9/10.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

It's great, though I didn't like it that much 7/10






It took me a much-longer-than-expected amount of time to find a version of this song that wasn't extended.


----------



## PWTC

Good song, the pokémon games have always had good music going for them. I really like how they put a remixed version of the generation one game corner song in there too.





Here's some ICO music


----------



## SilentStrike

Not really my type of music but it was good 8/10




Credits song for Sir, You Are Being Hunted, but since this track actually has a music video which i actually like, i decided to post that video here instead of a credits or static screen.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

it actually wasn't bad.  i enjoyed the british charm it had throughout. 7/10


----------



## EchoIX

It's a bit repetitive but it adds layers as it goes. I recently heard it and was like whaaaat? Perfect song to do a badass walk, especially at night.
8/10


----------



## TuxedoChief

That sounds so sci-fi, even by sci-fi standards. Which means it's awesome. 9/10.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Such buildup, very awesome. Pretty intense, as well. 8.5/10






As if Asteroid Coaster wasn't scary enough...
Gotta love Sanic music


----------



## TuxedoChief

That's equally as creepy as it is groovy. 8/10


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I love this so much. I love this kind of calming music. 10/10

Not sure if I posted this one before...


----------



## ShatteredGlass

It was really good! I liked it a lot, so it earns an 8/10.






An accurate description of this game's soundtrack, quoted from LGR's review of Fallout 1, is 'blissfully foreboding'.


----------



## TuxedoChief

Foreboding is very accurate. 9/10.


----------



## TuxedoChief

I don't wanna see this thread die.


----------



## a degree of freedom

I liked it  7.5/10

Sorry, I couldn't find the music to this level on Youtube except in a gameplay video  I really like it though.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Oooh, I like it. It has a very creepy yet action-y vibe to it. 8/10

(also hello everybody I'm not dead)






Surprisingly, the remixes from Rhythm Heaven sound really good even without the SFX (though I can still hear them in my head haha)


----------



## feels

8/10 but really with sound effects like 10/10 just like everything in the RH games.






this has probably already been posted but oh well it's the greatest


----------



## TheSilentGamer

10/10
100/100

Ace Attorney has the most epic music. And speaking of Ace Attorney...






Here's a Cadenza remix! Here's the original, too.


----------



## TuxedoChief

I love that, It's gonna be stuck in my head for a long time. 9/10.

I'm pretty sure senkora was rating Dark Void, and not this.


----------



## TuxedoChief

I miss old gaming more and more. 9/10.

Extended version.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

The beginning was okay, but the best part is from 1:05 and onward. 7/10






I couldn't pick just one song from this awesome game, so here's the medley instead. The medleys from JSR and JSRF are so well made; each song flows nicely into one another.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i quite liked it. especially 2:45-3:14. i didn't really love it though. 7/10.


----------



## TuxedoChief

Love it, (My mind's gone blank), 8/10


----------



## TheSilentGamer

A bit too simple, but I love the eerie feel it has. 7.5/10






I can't believe I'm posting this, but it's so damn catchy for a 3 second loop.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

2/10 for obvious reasons lol






i love this game and its amazing soundtrack <3


----------



## Arbre

8.5/10, really liked that track. Makes me want to get Undertale even more.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i'd better give it nothing less than 11/10 bc otherwise the tails doll will come and **** me up )))))):


----------



## feels

Just beat that ***** in the game had to buy a bunch of hot dogs. Probably my favorite track in the game so far 10/10


----------



## AddictedToTheInternet

This will be one of my all time favourites - it brings back so many memories and just makes you feel epic when doing something. 9/10


----------



## TuxedoChief

That gets an undeniable 20/10 because I'm a biased fanboy. :grin2:


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Absolutely love it. It reminds me of Earthworm Jim, for some reason (does anybody even remember that game?). 9/10






BEHOLD, THE MOST OVERPLAYED SONG IN TOUHOU HISTORY
I don't really know that much about Touhou, to be honest. I play a couple of the games every now and then, but that's pretty much it. No matter how overrated this is, it still sound pretty awesome.


----------



## AddictedToTheInternet

Also 9/10. Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain is such a good game and they did really well with the soundtrack.


----------



## SilentStrike

9/10, cannot go wrong with Metal Gear Solid when it comes to soundtracks




I both love and hate this music, i love it because i find it great and i hate it because it belongs to an incredibly powerful and cheap final boss, the boss is so hard i literally have no shame in saying i only beat him because of cheats, screw that guy and the team who decided to make the last battle so goddamn hard(talking about the SRW A Portable version, i hear the normal SRW A version is a whole lot easier and they made it harder for the psp version, but still, **** that final boss)


----------



## TheSilentGamer

10/10 It couldn't sound more perfect even if you tried. (okay, fine, it's somewhat repetitive, but awesome nevertheless). I really need to check out that series.
Speaking of annoying bosses...






>Nyx is nearly dead 
>Nyx uses Night Queen 
>Aigis is charmed 
>Aigis uses Diarahan on Nyx 
>*distant sobbing*


----------



## SilentStrike

TheSilentGamer said:


> 10/10 It couldn't sound more perfect even if you tried. (okay, fine, it's somewhat repetitive, but awesome nevertheless). I really need to check out that series.
> Speaking of annoying bosses...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >Nyx is nearly dead
> >Nyx uses Night Queen
> >Aigis is charmed
> >Aigis uses Diarahan on Nyx
> >*distant sobbing*


10/10, that brought back memories of Persona, but seriously the SRW A Portable last boss is MUCH harder than Nyx, first off it forces you to use a character that is not the main character or even that related to the main story in general for no reason, so unless you used him(which i did not), he was probably underleveled and not upgraded, then it forces a time limit on you, then it has an bunch of boss power enemies with high accuracy, high hp, high defense and so fast that you will probably miss with even your characters that have the best accuracy, the boss also starts a little far from you so most likely it will take more than one or two turns for most characters to get to the boss while also having to fight the mentioned powerful enemies, and of course the last boss also has very high stats and is an dodgy ******* that hits hard, the guy is strong enough that he would be a powerful last boss fight on his own, but thanks to having really powerful allies, taking more than one turn to get to him and that damned time limit makes him almost impossible to defeat unless you optimized your party from the start for that battle, and even then, it just makes it slightly easier.

Still SRW is a really fun franchise, and apart from SRW A Portable and the Super Nintendo games, most games are acessible and a lot more forgiving, it plays most like Fire Emblem in that you have stages where you fight in turn-based battles, there is no grinding(like Fire Emblem, there is only story stages, although there is always two or more routes with different stages) and they even have the special animation for an attack thing(unlike Fire Emblem where it depends on luck, in SRW it depends if an attack kills or not, if it doesn't your unit does an shorter attack but if you kill you get an more badass and longer animation, that is called an dynamic kill), so if you like mecha(it has two types, real robots which usually use bullets and missiles and fight more like Gundams or Votoms being speedy and more likely to hit for less damage and super robots that are more like Megazords or Getter Robo and are slower and having an harder time to hit but do more damage) and Fire Emblem, you will certainly enjoy SRW.
Anyway here is my pick, the opening song for Super Robot Wars Alpha 3.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Ah, well this is pretty grand, kind of depressing...
*gets to 1:14* JESUS ****ING CHRIST
100/10
@SilentStrike I remember I played Super Robot Taisen OG Saga The Endless Frontier. Is that a part of the SRW series, or a spin off? I'm definitely gonna look at some of those games.






But WHY doesn't my life have Persona background music?


----------



## SilentStrike

TheSilentGamer said:


> Ah, well this is pretty grand, kind of depressing...
> *gets to 1:14* JESUS ****ING CHRIST
> 100/10
> @*SilentStrike* I remember I played Super Robot Taisen OG Saga The Endless Frontier. Is that a part of the SRW series, or a spin off? I'm definitely gonna look at some of those games.


9/10, again Persona always has great music.
Anyway The Endless Frontier is kind of a spin off, the series actually has a multiverse so all games technically happen, but the only games with connected stories are the sub series Classic(Snes), Alpha, Z and OG and maybe Impact with several stand alone games, anyway The Endless Frontier is technically a spin off of the OG series but it barely gets an reference in the actual OG games, most likely due to the OG games having giant robots with the most destructive powers in the franchise fighting threats that make the ones from The Endless Frontier look pathetic, so to the OG characters, the events of The Endless Frontier were merely worth a glance, with most not even knowing it happened and those who were in it not even acknowledge it due to how unimportant it was(although to crossover characters like KOS-MOS it probably was important)
Regardless, The Endless Frontier is also a spin-off due to being a more traditional rpg, again SRW is most like Fire Emblem, a set of stages with dialogue before, during and after, and turn based battles.

Anyway here is the music i picked, another one from Alpha 3


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Just meh. Not particularly catchy or memorable, but not offensive to the ears either. 6/10


----------



## Barakiel

8/10

the soundtrack was legit one of the things about the game that filled me with determination.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

It reminds me of songs from the 80's and 90's, which I really like. This also has a country feel to it, and although I'm not the biggest fan of country music, it sounds really nice. 7.5/10






I don't really remember if I posted this one before or not. Is it bad that I like this remix better than the original? The singer in this remix just sounds so much more energetic and upbeat, it makes the original sound boring in comparison. Take a listen for yourself and pick your favorite, if you want. Here's the japanese version, as well.


----------



## SilentStrike

8/10


----------



## ShatteredGlass

It was actually pretty fantastic.  8.5/10 I'll have to listen to more of that soundtrack sometime. I'd never heard of Crypt of the Necrodancer until now.






Apologies for posting even more content on this game. I love Undertale too much lol.


----------



## SilentStrike

ShatteredGlass said:


> It was actually pretty fantastic.  8.5/10 I'll have to listen to more of that soundtrack sometime. I'd never heard of Crypt of the Necrodancer until now.


10/10, i never did the Genocide route in Undertale, just the Neutral and Pacifist, but i saw the battle with Sans on youtube and that song is amazing.
Crypt Of The Necrodancer actually has three soundtracks, the normal one(the one where that song came from), an electronic dance remix one and an heav metal remix one, all three of them are great, and if nothing else, the game allows you to custom the ost, so you can pick the music for every level and every boss in particular.
Anyway, here is my song, i just love YS soundtracks, so much rock for a fantasy series.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

@SilentStrike
It was good but I think it's the type of song that's best combined with actually battling the boss. 7/10

It's rather similar to this Sonic song, although I think this one is a bit better.






I think I may have previously posted this but if I have it was ages ago.  I really like this song. Lost World's soundtrack was kinda meh but this was a real standout.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

7/10 Not as intense as other Sonic boss battle themes, but enjoyable nonetheless. This, along with the Deadly Six theme, are probably the only good tracks from Sonic Lost World (as in, _actually_ good, not just some generic trite)






WOAH HOLD UP FAM MY FEELS AREN'T PREPARED FOR THIS

In all seriousness, PL vs. PW:AA is probably one of the best games I've ever played. The story was captivating, the characters were enjoyable and the buildup for the twist in the end (no spoilers here, sorry) is mind-blowing. It managed to blend gameplay and plot elements from both series so nicely (though I think there was a bit more emphasis on PL). And as you can see here (and probably from some other stuff I'll post) the OST is gorgeous. I implore everyone to give this game a go, even if you're not familiar with either series. Chances are, you're gonna end up becoming a fan of both.

also kinda spoilers i guess? when you get all of the picarts you get those special episodes where the main characters actually talk about the game's development and whatnot and the 4th wall is completely demolished it's like the best thing ever also MILES FREAKING EDGEWORTH MAKES AN APPEARANCE IT COULDN'T BE MORE PERFECT EVEN IF YOU TRIED


----------



## TuxedoChief

Nice and sweet. Reminds me of Runescape.

I'm not gonna give ratings by number anymore.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I didn't really like it... Don't what else to say, I just don't like how it sounds, I guess. 5/10






Ok, so I already established in my previous post that PL vs. PW:AA has some pretty chill music (no wonder, since most of it was composed by Tomohito Nishiura, the composer for PL games), but this shows that the game can pull off fast, intense songs with no problem. It's one of the best cornered themes, imo.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Ehhh, not too bad, but I certainly wouldn't go out of my way to listen to it outside of the game. Reminds me of some of the music from Sonic 06 & Sonic Unleashed for some reason, lol. 6/10






I, uh.. I don't know how to feel about this song. On one hand I like how dark and slow it sounds in contrast to the Undertale version, but something about it... weirds me out. I can't quite put my finger on it, though.


----------



## Raulz

Pretty damn good. I listened to Megalovania from Undertale and while this wasn't quite as good, I liked this slower variant of it.

8/10

Guess I'll share some music from a game I recently finished.


----------



## Arbre

8.5/10, I really liked that track. It sounds like music that I would normally listen to. Reminds me a little of I Am Robot and Proud.






8)


----------



## Plasma

6/10, more of a smooth track for an F-Zero game, sounds quite okay.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Pretty good. I've yet to play this Castlevania game. 7/10






Okay, so Ys Seven isn't exactly the greatest game ever (not saying it's bad, the story was decent), but holy **** the music. I'm a sucker for anything that has violin in it.


----------



## TuxedoChief

That violin is awesome. I like how it waits a little bit before going all out.


----------



## lagrimistificate

.


----------



## Resergence




----------



## ShatteredGlass

Tbh I wasn't a fan. It was so bland to me. It had no interesting sound at all, it was repetitive, and was not catchy whatsoever. 3/10. I hate Megaman though so I might a be little biased against it.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

10/10 I love Sonic music, although I slightly prefer the Act 1 version of this. :b

On a somewhat unrelated note, why the Megaman hate? D:






<3


----------



## ShatteredGlass

It was great! Rather relaxing, and overall; nice. c: 8/10


----------



## TheSilentGamer

10/10 I love the music from this game *-*
You could say I'm a bit biased, oh well.






Where the Hotel Dusk fandom at?

Anyone?

No?

Okay.


----------



## Resergence

10/10 play at speed 1.25


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Kinda meh in all honesty, especially considering I was expecting it to be better. To me, it was just another bland, generic guitar filled song that I won't remember 5 minutes from now. I also don't really feel like it fits Castlvania's aesthetic? I'm not sure. I've never played the games, but from what I've seen, it doesn't seem all that fitting. 6/10

Just as a comment though, I did actually look up the original 8 bit version of Bloody Tears and I was pretty impressed about the quality they managed to achieve with the 8 bit sound font. Pretty impressive.

Anyway:


----------



## Furiosa

8 out of 10 for Kirby, nice and upbeat.

Here's mine, one for the old skool fans, this was a more obscure title but had an absolutely awesome soundtrack IMO. Here's the theme to Blade's stage:


----------



## TheSilentGamer

That's so Genesis. I really liked it, but I think it would sound nicer if it was slightly lower pitched. 8/10






Here's something from another underrated game. The instrumental version is infinitely better than the vocal one.


----------



## Resergence

This my version rate it please <3


----------



## sebastian1

@TheSilentGamer Some of the harmonies at the beginning remind me of Steve Vai's Final Guitar Solo. I think? I like the groove and very much appreciate the guitaring in the latter half 8/10

@itsjch Dude that's awesome. Are you playing all the instruments?


----------



## TuxedoChief

That picture perfectly matches the music. I love it, I could listen to that all day.

Sidenote: OP is back!


----------



## Resergence

@sebastian1 Nope I cant play any at all


----------



## Repix

10 out of freaking 10

Always gives me the chills!


----------



## Furiosa

9 / 10 for Bioshock - very intense!

Here's another one for the old skool fans, with Streets of Rage 2


----------



## TheSilentGamer

STREETS OF RAGE OMGGGGG
Probably one of the best soundtracks to come from the Genesis. Nodded my head throughout the entire song. 
10/10
100/10
∞/10






More Devil Survivor goodness. On a side note:
>Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
>SMT: DS
_>_Game is on the Nintendo DS
>Comps in game look like a DS
>DSeption


----------



## ShatteredGlass

eh... not bad, but certainly could've been better. 6/10






*posts another sonic song*
i'm passionate about sonic (and this fresh beat) bye


----------



## TuxedoChief

I feel like I'm gonna hear Micheal Jackson any second.

I like it.


----------



## Jermster91

Very Creepy and Ominous.
7/10


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Scary. My arms and hands turned cold from it lol. There are few soundtracks that can do something like that. 9/10






The Anguished One (he has a name but revealing it is kinda spoiler-ish) is a precious creature that I absolutely adore. His theme is awesome, as well.


----------



## Jermster91

Seems very mystical in nature. 7/10


----------



## TuxedoChief

That's iconic. Get your pitchforks and torches ready, 'cause I never player Mario 64.






^ This wasn't rated.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Not too bad! Better than I was expecting, at least. Though it still isn't really something that I would go out of my way to listen to outside of the game, since I found it to be a little generic. Definitely one of the better generic action game songs though. 6.5/10


----------



## SilentStrike

8/10, Sonic soundtracks are so great.


----------



## Baalzebub

That one's pretty good. 7/10.


----------



## bbrownleather

9/10.

qU2tKMrUQ


----------



## ShatteredGlass

^The above link seems to be broken, so I'll rate @Baalzebub's instead.
Nice!! I'd imagine this would make for a very intense, immersive battle. 8/10


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Very funky. I'd still prefer the good future version of it, but this one is pretty epic on its own. 8/10

Better bring the flame shield for what I'm about to say...














Open your heart > Live and learn
Sonic Adventure > Sonic Adventure 2

also this is my favorite remix :3 original is here


----------



## SilentStrike

7/10


----------



## ShatteredGlass

7.5/10




Not gonna lie, ALBW is my favourite Zelda game.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

It doesn't sound like Zelda tbh, but it's amazing














Hookay hopefully this is the last DS thing I post lol
Anyway this gets my blood pumping. It's a shame you don't hear it much in the game.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Definitely one of the better rock songs I've listened to in this thread.  8/10 I also thought I'd mention that for the first 20 seconds or so, it was perfectly in sync with the gif lol.




Is this not the most catchy song ever made, because I think it is. xD


----------



## Resergence

10/10 Estuans interius Ira vehementi. Estuans interius Ira vehementi.


----------



## sebastian1

Epic stuff. I'm aware that that's one of the classics, and I'm sure I would like this even more if I had played FF7. Also my brother got rid of our copy of KH before I could ever play it :crying:

Discovered this one recently thanks to an SAS member's avatar. The music starts 20 seconds in


----------



## TheSilentGamer

HOLY **** BEST REMIX EVER OMG 100000/10






Where's my Rayman 2 remake, Ubisoft? Where?



ShatteredGlass said:


> I also thought I'd mention that for the first 20 seconds or so, it was perfectly in sync with the gif lol.


I just noticed, and now I can't unsee it.


----------



## Resergence

TheSilentGamer said:


> HOLY **** BEST REMIX EVER OMG 100000/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's my Rayman 2 remake, Ubisoft? Where?
> 
> I just noticed, and now I can't unsee it.


I love Rayman 2 so much I played all the version they brang out


----------



## Furiosa

10 out of 10 for Mega Man, very cool.

Here's one of my favourites, probably one more for the old skool fans. Excuse the sound effects, I could find this version just on it's own


----------



## SilentStrike

10/10 so good.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I actually quite liked it! 8/10




The nostalgia is 2 much 4 me bye


----------



## Resergence

ShatteredGlass said:


> I actually quite liked it! 8/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nostalgia is 2 much 4 me bye






This one is the one you want!


----------



## SilentStrike

7/10
And now for something different.




I only played the first game, and even then only one or two music because i suck at every rythm game not called Crypt Of The Necrodancer(not that i am that good at it anyway) so i pratically only remember this song, let me just say i never got an Perfect even on a easier difficulty because i really really suck at that kind of game, still like the song though.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Not bad! Something different indeed, which is nice.  7/10




Chaos Angel is so cool man.... Probably one of my fav Sonic final levels. A refreshing change of pace from the mechanized Eggman-built fortresses commonplace in the series. And this song is amazing; deliciously foreboding and atmospheric, with a good amount of catchiness to boot.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Sounds pretty damn good for being on a GBA, although I really hated that stage. 7/10






A remix of the Mr. Saturn theme, using the themes from both Mother 2 and 3. Awesome.


----------



## feels

10/10 probably disturbing all my neighbors with how I'm blasting this **** right now






The new ratchet and clank ost doesn't even compare to this one (but otherwise it's really great)


----------



## SilentStrike

7/10, if we can do remixes then i choose this one


----------



## ShatteredGlass

pretty great... 8.5/10


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I'm in love *-* 20/10






「OKですか？」


----------



## unemployment simulator

that's pretty good, I like how it starts out, it's a bit rough around the edges, then progresses into a full on song. that bassline is pretty funky too 
9/10

anyone fancy rating this cover of the main ut intro theme?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Not bad. Not bad at all. 7.5/10




It's slightly ironic that you posted an Unreal Tournament song while I'd come into this thread, planning to post a Quake 3 Arena song.


----------



## SilentStrike

7/10




Hurray for obscure fighting games that i only played because the PSP had not much else to interest me.

I thought about posting a song from the new PS4 game even though i have not played it, but the ost is really boring compared to Climax Heroes, at least, that one gave a different song for almost every super hero, and took care to make them distinct, for example the Showa heroes(called that, because they came from worlds where they started fighting evil before 1989 so they belong in the Showa Era) had an old school feel for their songs, on the other hand, the new game from what i have heard seems to have given more generic songs for every stage and the heroes stopped having individual themes(at least i can not find an ost with their themes so i assume that is the case), not even the ones that were already in Climax Heroes.


----------



## TuxedoChief

Somebody went on a sticky-ing spree.

Super hyper anime fun times, god damn, that's some fast stuff.






Apologize for the quality ahead of time.


----------



## SilentStrike

8/10, not usually my kind of music but still great.




...I happen to love music with a faster pace.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

6.5/10. Not bad. I don't really have much to say about it, though, unfortunately. Maybe a bit on the repetitive, generic side, but definitely one of the better repetitive, generic sort of tracks.


----------



## SilentStrike

7/10


----------



## ShatteredGlass

not bad at all, though it seems like one of those songs that really compliments the gameplay, so i think i'd particularly enjoy it in-game. 8/10


----------



## bfs

6.5/10. I could sample that if I really wanted to. I only played OoT on a bet so I'm not really a fan of Zelda.






One of my favorite video game songs. It makes me sad that the new tekken games will never have music like this again.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

surprisingly decent. 7/10






not big on the game but this song is good, quite unique ****


----------



## TheSilentGamer

The intro reminds me of Abe's Oddysee/Exoddus. The rest was unexpected, but pretty good nevertheless. 7.5/10






That one unlimited penalty had me like


----------



## SilentStrike

7/10


----------



## TuxedoChief

Feel good stuff. Boring after a while.






This game is underrated as hell.


----------



## Overcast

TuxedoChief said:


> Feel good stuff. Boring after a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This game is underrated as hell.


Pretty nice track, it feels nostalgic. It kinda reminds me of Halo tbh. 7.5/10.






This is from the water trial in Tales of Zestiria. It's not my favorite Tales game(still a great game though), but the music was top notch.


----------



## SilentStrike

8/10, really liked it


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Reminds me of that amazing final boss theme in Sonic Lost World for some reason (though they're only vaguely similar). Quite good, but nothing special imo. 7/10


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Not a big fan 5/10


----------



## Scrub-Zero

6/10

Not a fan of people singing in game music.

I was playing Gradius III today and uploading a play through of it on Youtube. I kind of forgot how good the soundtrack was.


----------



## SilentStrike

8/10





Man i have been playing this game and LOVING IT, a bit easy but aside from that every damn thing about this game is amazing, particularly the soundtrack, Shantae is the rare series that keeps getting better with each game, i mean the first two were good, but this one is better than them in every single aspect, damn, this is a great example of what a sequel should be.

Really really hope they continue with this trend and that the fourth game be completely amazing.


----------



## Overcast

It has a very old school nintendo feel to it, I feel like I've listened to it before. Cute and catchy song 8/10. I'll have to check out that series, I had heard about it before, but I've never given it a shot.






I still remember the original version of this song during the Silent Hill 2 intro, pretty powerful as Mary's letter is being narrated. It's still one of my favorite games and OST's.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

7/10---It's good but i never played Silent Hill. I was of the opposite faction as a Resident Evil fanboy.

Here's a nice track from Eye of the beholder on Sega CD. The Sega CD was never popular sadly, but the music for the games sounded very nice. It's kind of weird to have techno-ish music for a dungeon crawler though. Still, it worked well for that game.


----------



## SilentStrike

7/10


----------



## TheSilentGamer

12/10 Lords of Thunder is one of the most underrated games ever. Its soundtrack is so awesome.






Okay, how cooler would Sonic and the Black Knight be if it was a Sparkster remake?


----------



## SilentStrike

TheSilentGamer said:


> 12/10 Lords of Thunder is one of the most underrated games ever. Its soundtrack is so awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, how cooler would Sonic and the Black Knight be if it was a Sparkster remake?


7.5/10
Yeah, because of the Gradius music, i started wanting to play shumps again and Lord Of Thunder was one of the games i wanted to replay, although i have been playing the PC-Engine version instead of the Sega CD one.




Because of @Scrub-Zero posting a Gradius music, here is a Parodius one, like the name says it is a parody, namely, a Konami franchise that is a parody of Gradius and a bunch of shumps that are actually pretty good in their own right, i love that they use classical music in their soundtracks.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

10/10 Amazing. Parodius is precious (although I think Cho-aniki or whatever is even crazier on the count of weirdness)






We all need Sumology in our life.


----------



## Resergence

0/10 oh hell no pls


----------



## Repix

1000/500!! Probably one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Resergence

6/10 not bad




THIS ONE IS THE BEST!!!


----------



## SilentStrike

8/10


----------



## ShatteredGlass

SilentStrike said:


> 8/10


7/10 though I prefer vgm to be instrumental.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

The pace and melody are awesome. It's a little repetitive, but I really like it, especially at ~1:50. 9/10






Not sure if I posted this one before. Even if I did, it's nice to hear it again.


----------



## Baalzebub

TheSilentGamer said:


>


That's one's nice, I'd give it a 7.5/10

I can't get enough of this one:


----------



## ShatteredGlass

quite good actually 8/10 i imagine it'd be pretty epic in-game lol


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I really like the build up in the intro, but the rest was just alright. 7/10






Dat guitar <3


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Lol it was amazing. Dat guitar indeed. And dem dubstep bits. <3 9/10






Trust me guys, this looks like it'd sound awful, but I actually can't get enough of it?? xD


----------



## TheSilentGamer

THE VERY GATES OF HELL HAVE OPENED UP
But honestly, it sounds surprisingly good?? I think it would make for a pretty good overworld theme in some game. 8.5/10






Axel and Foutch were very creepy to me when I was younger lol


----------



## olivie09

I've never played rayman, but I think the song you posted was sweet! It suits a boss fight pretty well. A 7.5/10, probably?






This is one of my favorite tunes from Fire Emblem Fates. I really dig the strings and piano, and it's so peaceful and comforting to listen to


----------



## TuxedoChief

Pretty much what you said.


----------



## SilentStrike

7/10


----------



## TheSilentGamer

It's a bit repetitive, especially with those drums, but I like the mellow feeling it has :3 6/10






**** this stage. The music is cool, though.


----------



## SilentStrike

TheSilentGamer said:


> It's a bit repetitive, especially with those drums, but I like the mellow feeling it has :3 6/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **** this stage. The music is cool, though.


9/10, the new Rayman games are so good.

And now a joke one.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

lmao not bad tbh. 7/10






i was thinking that this level was going to be ironic hell, though it actually didn't turn out to be too difficult. the boss was probably the hardest one so far though. those insta-death spikes man ;-;


----------



## SilentStrike

9/10
And so another joke one from the same series, God i love Monkey Island.




Also love that this song is actually an solution to an puzzle later on and that Guybrush thankfully wrote the song, other adventure games like the ones from Sierra likely would not have it written, not told you it was important and just let you get confused and screwed later on without ever telling you what you missed.


----------



## DistraughtOwl

Too spooky D: I'll give it a score of about tree fiddy.. not bad.


----------



## SilentStrike

DistraughtOwl said:


> Too spooky D: I'll give it a score of about tree fiddy.. not bad.


How is it spooky? It's just two maybe dreams maybe not(the note he writes does become part of the inventory) of the main character's dead parents(part of their actual legitimate skeletons are actually used in a puzzle later on) talking to his son and delivering an message that is actually the way through an maze with bones on doors later on in the game, an maze their son has no idea even exists and they do it by doing an silly dance and song while looking like skeletons and their halfs of the body can separate and their upper halfs can float, nothing spooky about that, at least it's not Murray The Demonic Talking Skull from Monkey Island 3 and forwards.

Anyways, 9/10 on the music, damn i really want that game and have talked about it before in this very forum, i hope i can get a Steam Card tomorrow so i can finally play the game.




The humming is actually done by the main character in the game itself, if you are wondering why it is just humming, it is because storywise she became mute a little before the game starts so that is the best she can do.


----------



## bewareofyou

pretty good, love the humming. 8.5/10


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Although I don't like gen 3 all that much, this was a very nice song to listen to at the end of the game. 8.5/10






I'll admit, this theme kinda got annoying since I had to listen to the first minute on loop at least 10 times (because I suck at video games), but it was definitely a lot more enjoyable when I finally got the hang of this boss.

Also, shout out to @ShatteredGlass; for helping me stay determined lol


----------



## 546617

bad 2/10








ffs why can't I post video?


----------



## SilentStrike

7/10




Have never played this game ever, but someone on another forum was talking about unknown games with excellent soundtracks and that someone posted this video, apparently the music is actually in the game itself so the "unreleased" part is beyond me but i like the music.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Not too bad! Rather catchy, actually.  7/10

t̶h̶e̶ ̶v̶i̶d̶e̶o̶ ̶w̶a̶s̶ ̶4̶:̶2̶0̶ ̶m̶i̶n̶u̶t̶e̶s̶ ̶b̶y̶e̶


----------



## SilentStrike

8/10




The best 16-Bit indie platformer that is inspired by Sonic yet.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Ah yes, Freedom Planet; a game that I, a huge Sonic fan, am well over due to play. The song isn't spectacular in my.. ears, but it certainly isn't bad. 7/10


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Back from the dead, and reviving the thread! (huh, that rhymes)

Anyway, this gets a solid 10/10 because I'm totally not a fangirl of this game's OST despite never finishing it. Really like the guitar in it.






Man, I haven't played this game in a while. While this track sounds very serene, I can't be the only one who think it sounds somewhat sinister at first?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I don't mind it. It doesn't evoke any emotions in particular, nor does it evoke any sense of atmosphere, which is perhaps intentional given the game, though it is quite relaxing and easy on the ears. I think it'd be quite nice to listen to while playing the game. 7/10






I LOVE THIS THANK YOU SEGA <3


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Wait, there's already OST for this? Nice!
It sounds a lot like something from Sonic BFTS and AFTS, which is awesome. It also really sounds like it could be something you hear in Casinopolis in Sonic Adventure. The "lights, camera, action!" bit has to be my favorite. 9/10

Might as well post something Sonic related






Everyone's talking about their City Escapes and Live and Learns, and here I am, completely in love with this track.


----------



## SilentStrike

8/10




Sorry for ignoring the Sonic theme, but that Bastion music made me remember of Transistor as it was done by the same team and everything.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

7/10 - pretty good song (though I prefer In Circles) and interesting game.






this game and its soundtrack are staples of my childhood and both amazing bye


----------



## TheSilentGamer

10/10 I absolutely love it. Not much else to say.






I've been playing Dissidia lately, super fun game, and this track is easily one of my favorites (it took me a while to remember what's it called lol)


----------



## Lyddie

I liked that because it was ridiculously fun to listen to and full of action. I couldn't help bopping along to it. 9/10 :smile2:






Deus Ex has been my favorite game for years, I especially love the soundtrack. This is one of my favorite tracks for it's mixture of ambient, techno and classical sound. Makes things pretty unsettling yet interesting.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I like how serene and peaceful this sounds. It sounds like it could be from Metroid. 10/10






OHMYGOOOD JUST LISTEN TO THAT VIOLIN SHREDDING IT'S TOO BEAUTIFULLLLLL
AND THIS IS WHAT YOU HEAR ON THE *MAIN MENU 
*THIS GAME GOES FROM 100 TO 100000 REAL QUICK


----------



## Jermster91

9.5/10 When I hear that, I can envision paying something to hear that being performed live.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

10/10 Orchestral soundtracks are the best






Can't get enough of this game's soundtrack.


----------



## TuxedoChief

Fun at the start, dragged on a bit.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

It's a bit dull, but I really like the part at ~1:53. Not too bad 6.5/10






Nostalgia ;~;

On a side note, I couldn't find an un-extended version of this song that had decent quality. Werid...
Kudos if you sat through the entire 15 and a half minutes lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass

It's a pretty catchy tune, but the execution of that tune is a bit on the ear grating side. Guess it's due to the developers' then limited knowledge of how to properly harness the SNES' sound capabilities. 6/10






i'll probably die with this in my head bye


----------



## Resergence

i only finished this game the other day and omg this sounds like KH boss music!


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Amazing. Hard to tell it comes from a Mario game. 10/10






Someone please give some love to this series. Thank you.


----------



## Resergence

TheSilentGamer said:


> Amazing. Hard to tell it comes from a Mario game. 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone please give some love to this series. Thank you.


Not bad 7/10


----------



## ShatteredGlass

It was pretty good. Metal doesn't fit the boss theme imo, but it was good nonetheless. 8/10


----------



## TuxedoChief

Alright, IMO nothing special.


----------



## Aribeth




----------



## TheSilentGamer

I was expecting a jumpscare lol. But I love the drone-like aspects of that track. 7/10.






Say what you want about Spore, but you can't deny that it has an awesome soundtrack.


----------



## Mc Borg

7/10
Nice and ambient.


----------



## Resergence

7/10 it was pretty good but can you top this!


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Woah! This is guy is so good! And the song is nice, as well. 9/10

(This thread has been inactive for almost a month wow)















I can barely hear and understand the lyrics, but this sounds so INTENSE.


----------



## Barakiel

6.5/10 It's kinda catchy, the distorted rapping is interesting and I'm sure it fits in whatever scene or moment it was intended for. Probably not something I would want to listen to outside of the game though, just imo.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Um. It's bad, lol. When you think the song is going to go somewhere, it loops again. Before you know it, it has looped like 5 times. 2/10






My boi, Guzma, even has a sexy theme song. ;~; rip me.

Personally I've give this a 10/10.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

7/10 Not bad but doesn't really go anywhere special.






Stop 'N' Swop - Treasure Trove Cove - Banjo Kazooie

Based Kirkhope's most under-appreciated piece in my opinion.


----------



## Mattsy94

Pretty catchy, 7/10


----------



## TuxedoChief

Fast stuff.


----------



## reese444

8/10


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Not a big fan of the vocals, but still a pretty good theme 7/10






I don't know if this is because of the game's art style, atmosphere/story or just my personal experience with it, but I find this theme really melancholic... This game hit my feels. Hard.


----------



## TuxedoChief

Upbeat but repetitive.


----------



## Plasma

Very cinematic; MW2 was one of the last great CoD games in my opinion.


----------



## Jermster91

3/10 Just doesn't catch my fancy.


----------



## GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie

Jermster91 said:


> 3/10 Just doesn't catch my fancy.


Reminds me a lot of Smash Bros for some reason. I think it's the trumpets. 6/10, it's just nothing too special sounding to me.

I could listen to this for hours:


----------



## GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie

TuxedoChief said:


>


Aw... the memories ;_;


----------



## TuxedoChief

Anything from the new Doom get an instant pass. Here's some more.


----------



## sebastian1

Hmmm I thought that sounded like Killer Instinct...I liked the groove at the beginning and the blast beats. Also 10/10 on that youtube username






The game is Daytona USA Championship Circuit Edition


----------



## TheSilentGamer

10/10 Literally anything with Jun Senoue in it gets an instant pass from me






It's hard to play a game when you're ****ING SOBBING


----------



## Barakiel

Maybe I'm just heartless, but the vocals kind of ruined it for me, sorry. It had a decent start tho, and those few piano notes that play right before the vocals come in sound cool too. 6/10


----------



## TuxedoChief

I miss screens like that.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

The intro part was a bit too long imo, I like it when it picks up the pace at around 2:20 
8/10






I feel like I'm the only person on this planet who knows about this game lol. Shame that such a cool sounding theme had to come from a game no one's ever heard of.


----------



## sebastian1

Nah, Japan must certainly be aware of that game. It's a cool tune, I wonder what it would sound like with better instrumentation


----------



## TuxedoChief

Feel like all JRPG music sounds the same. That bring said, It changed into something I wasn't expecting.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I like how eerie it sounds, especially that broken sounding violin which makes it even creepier. Wish there was more to it but oh well. 9/10






Woah boy, I came here to solve mysteries, not to cry. This is not what I signed up for.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Good emotional theme, if a little short. 7.5/10 To my shame I hadn't even heard of that Layton spin off.







Not my favourite Ace Attorney ending theme overall, but I love the middle section (3:24 to 7:02-ish).


----------



## unemployment simulator

a pretty good score, sounds like it was done 100% on a synth? horns sound quite synthesized. I like this sound though, he's got a really good grasp of how to play that sort of style.
nice change of pace 3 or so minutes in, this part is perhaps a tad too sentimental for me personally, its good though regardless. 8/10

something a bit fun, bonus points if you can name the original band that did this song.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Very catchy, and that one little sound effect at around 0:56 reminded me of Action 52 lol. But I don't really like the intro.

And I'll take you up on that offer. I've read about this game's OST at one point, and I think the band of the original is called Sunshine band? Or something like that, I don't really remember.






Best ending theme in the entire series. I would be crying, but I'm too busy laughing my *** off at "The miracle never happen."


----------



## Paperback Writer

10/10 because Ace Attorney. I find it harder to rank the ending themes than the actual games themselves. :lol That's definitely one of the best ones though.


----------

